# Deere x350 is 18.5hp enough on 48" deck



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

I dont get why they put such a small motor on the mower. It's a Kawasaki but the 100series uses 20+hp Briggs. So a higher level mower has a smaller motor? Is 18hp enough to power a 48" deck?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Seems too small HP, might be "adequate". Make sure to keep that throttle wide open. :wink:

My x320 came standard with 48" deck and 22HP Kawasaki.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

outdoorsmen said:


> I dont get why they put such a small motor on the mower. It's a Kawasaki but the 100series uses 20+hp Briggs. So a higher level mower has a smaller motor? Is 18hp enough to power a 48" deck?


I have this motor on my X304... I bought this mower specifically to get this motor... don't be sucked in by the HP games they play with the Home Depot quality mowers.. people think HP is what is important, but it is not really... but for the masses that buy the 100 series with the Briggs motors it is..so JD caters to this group, but reserves the Kawasaki motors for their higher end mowers. This motor has plenty of power. I mulch with gator blades and even if the grass is wet.... no problem. 30 years ago this size machine had a 14hp motor.... HP sells, but is not as important. Get the Kawasaki and you'll still be using it in 20 years.

I am not sure how big your lot is. I have 26,000 sqft to mow and I have the 42" deck.. my brother has the x350 with the 42" deck and mows about the same. I can mow everything in 35 min. Unless you have a huge amount of grass I would get the 42" deck. It does not extend beyond the wheels so it fits better in trailers, gates, small spaces and makes mowing much easier. It also only has two bigger blades so less complicated spindles, belts etc. If you are going to mulch the mulch kit for the 42" deck is superior IMO....


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

The 350 the dealer has has the 48", he has a 330 with a 20hp Briggs with a 42". I think I kinda want the deck outside of the wheels so I can cut closer to objects and let it hang over my curb while keeping tires inside the lawn. I have a corner lot so I have alot of curb. 
JD advertises the "edge deck" for their 100 series. Wish they would do more things like that in the 300's


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

The x380 48" comes with the 22hp. I just dont get why the 350 is only 18.5.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

So I don't remember the exact details, but Kawasaki got in big trouble with their HP listings a few year ago. Lawsuit or something.

But like @Stuofsci02 said, I specifically wanted the 18.5HP Kawasaki motor in my Ferris, even though the alternative Briggs motor was 22HP. I believe the motors actually produce the same power, regardless of what the HP claims are. You can even pull the torque curves and compare those if you want.

Like @Stuofsci02, I have the heaviest Gator blades and mow through some thick, damp grass, and my 18.5HP Kawasaki does great with the 48" deck. Don't let the engine manufacturers' marketing games get you confused.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I would never get the Briggs over the Kawasaki.... even if the Briggs is listed at higher HP...


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'd take a 10 hp Kawasaki over a 30 hp Briggs


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

And yes it's plenty. I have a 36" with that motor on it and I can mow 6" high grass without it bogging down. If I slow down to maybe 75% I can go through foot high brush with no issues.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I am a gearhead. I love engines, and buy engines that come from manufacturers that have a history of winning races.

Kawasaki makes the best motors. I have owned them my whole adult life and never had one break on me.

My X350 runs very well, and pulls like a freight train. Easy to change filters on.

I have the 42" Accel deck with bagger.

I like that it can slip around obstacles.

But I absolutely love that beast of a motor! It was why I bought the X350.

Kawasaki. It is legendary for a reason.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Officer: "Do you know why I stopped you?"

Me: "Because I let you."



:nod: :lol:


----------

